# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  [CC3] Top down tree symbols

## Robbie

I'm thinking about whipping up some top down tree symbols...they'd basically be tree-like circles.  I'd probably want to make some randomization and fill symbols to go with it...but before I do...does anyone knw if this has been done already?

----------


## Robbie

Because I have a tablet, and some free time...I decided to make a tree anyways.  What do you guys think of this?  One tree, top down view.

----------


## Robbie

Here's same tree with a shadow.

----------


## Talamar

well, it looks quite good with the shadow. Well done.
It could be a special kind of tree I guess. For normal trees I'd rather would like see some sort, well yes,  normal trees from above, like those in th SS2 set. 
Anyways this symbol really rocks and is well done.

----------


## Uthoroc

Very nice work, Rob, I like the look a lot. It's a very distinctive look ... which means of course you've got to do a full set of matching symbols, so the whole map looks that way.  :Wink:

----------


## Talamar

yes Uthoroc is right about that  :Very Happy: 

by the way, 
some words about how you exactly did those symbols (tutorial) would be great too.

----------


## ravells

Nice! I like the blurry edges. I assume that cc3 supports .jpeg symbols. Is scaling a problem given that you're not dealing with vectors anymore?

Ravs

----------


## Talamar

no, cc3 is working with png-symbols. Why? it's easy. png-symbols have the possibility of having transparent colors and are high resolution graphics at once.

----------


## ravells

Ahh, I see. Thanks!

Ravs

----------


## Robbie

Well if they'd get used, I'll do a full set of matching symbols...this single tree was a proof of concept really.  I'm going to do a whole line of them basically representing the same choices we have with the CC3 tree library for deciduous.

Creating it was very easy actually...I can't paint very well so I didn't.  I created a green circle, then used the smudge tool with light pressure to make the outside edge smudged inward.  Then I used various different combinations of dodge and burn with different sizes and settings to generate the highlights and shading.  prior to putting on the finishing touches with dodge and burn for the overall shading (3d look) I applied a very small amount of monochromatic guassian noise to break up the colors a little.  I think I might have painted and smudged on some light green in some places while defining the apex of the tree.  Overall though it was just a lot of broad sweeping strokes wiuth the dodge and burn tools.

I've come to find that you can usually build up quite a palette of color from base colors by using dodge and burn...fool around with the settings of dodge and burn...you can choose Highlights, shadows, or midtones to affect how the tools modify the color...and of course the more colors you get the more effect you get.  Since I can't paint colors very well, I lay down base colors and then highlight and shade accordingly with dodge and burn religiously.

As for scaleability.  png symbols come in different scales so the software will draw the right scale one at different scales on your map...look into CC3 symbol development.

----------


## RPMiller

Yes, very nice tree! I thnk perhaps we would be able to see more branches, but overall, very nice. I would love to see and use a set of these.

----------


## jpstod

The Dundjinni Forums have  many Top Down Trees available for Users.
You can just import thePNG files into  CC3

----------

